# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Congrats to our new gurus.

## arlu1201

Hi all,

Please join me in congratulating *Hahobe, Fotis1991, protonleah and 6StringJazzer* to the forum guru community along with all our other forum gurus.

Thank you for your continued support to ExcelForum.

----------


## JapanDave

Congrats guys!

Still waiting for my "Beer Drinking Guru" status though....

----------


## Debraj Roy

Congrats..
Thank you for your continued support and help...

----------


## blue.chio

Congrats guys!!!!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Congratulations!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## JosephP

congratulations all :-)

@JapanDave: are you familiar with Blake Shelton? if not check out 'the more I drink' on youtube :-)

----------


## Ace_XL

Congratulations fellas!  :Smilie:  

Well deserved

----------


## JapanDave

> congratulations all :-)
> 
> @JapanDave: are you familiar with Blake Shelton? if not check out 'the more I drink' on youtube :-)



Yeah, that just about sums me up and he is born the same year as me as well!!! LOL

----------


## Fotis1991

Many thanks to ALL of you! :Smilie:

----------


## spiwere

Heartiest Congratulations to all...You rock and make this a fantastic place to be in.....You know what since the time I've joined this place I've quit FB :Smilie:

----------


## xladept

Well deserved - congratulations most revered Gurus :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

@ Hahobe, Fotis1991, protonleah and 6StringJazzer 

Well deserved!

----------


## Tony Valko

Congratulations on your achievement!  :Smilie:

----------


## jeffreybrown

Congrats to all  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

Many thanks to ALL of you! :Smilie:

----------


## tigeravatar

Congratulations guys!  :Smilie:

----------


## Harribone

Congratulations to you all!

----------


## JBeaucaire

_(hat tip to the promotees)_   Congrats, all.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas....

----------


## Haseeb A

Congratulations to you all...

----------


## TMS

@Pepe:





> Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas....



I may be misinterpreting that, but it doesn't sound like "congratulations".

----------


## JBeaucaire

You're interpreting that correctly, TM.   Even when it costs them nothing, some people just can't / won't offer the simple gratuity.

----------


## TMS

@JB: yes, I know what it means ... I was just hoping for clarification of the intent, or lack thereof. Strange.

----------


## martindwilson

yep same from me

----------


## Fotis1991

Many thanks to ALL of you! :Smilie: 

ita si ita putas :Cool:

----------


## Mordred

Big ups to you all, congratulations!

----------


## satputenandkumar0

Congrats to all ............. spacial Thanks to Hahobe ssssssssssssssss

----------


## JosephP

since we're being fair, congrats to all the nominees too, regardless of outcome :-)

----------


## Mordred

Who were the nominees?  Indeed, congrats to them too and maybe next time they'll get the ups!

----------


## Fotis1991

@  Mordred @  satputenandkumar0

Many thanks to  you! :Smilie: 

Of course i agree with  JosephP who said!




> ..since we're being fair, congrats to all the nominees too, regardless of outcome :-)

----------


## FDibbins

Well done to all of you, it was a well-deserved promotion  :Smilie:

----------


## JosephP

I guess some got voted no, and some declined. Either way I think recognition is due

----------


## JosephP

Seems my postings are erratic

----------


## Fotis1991

> Seems my postings are erratic



Why do you say this?

----------


## oeldere

Hej members with the new status (Forum Guru)

Congratulations with the new status; well deserved.

Kindly regards.

Oeldere

----------


## JosephP

Res ipsa

and my cell service seems flaky 

anyway, it is what it is

----------


## JBeaucaire

My pie crusts are flakey.

----------


## Fotis1991

tu jus......

----------


## JosephP

seems I am alone anyway. :-(
sad

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

I am little bit late here....

Congrats to the new Gurus  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

@ FDibbins ,  oeldere ,   :Smilie:  Sixthsense  :Smilie: 


Many thanks to all of you! :Smilie:

----------


## blue.chio

Again, congratulations to you guys, you do a very good job here and I learn a lot of things from you!
I think I know the procedure of promoting to new status as "guru", I hope that some of "forum experts" will be nominated and voted to become (soon) "guru". May I say their names? Yes, I may, but I do not do it...! My english is not good at all and is possible to be misunderstood.
 :Smilie:

----------


## arlu1201

Blue, 

Dont worry, you will not be misunderstood.

You are free to nominate anyone.  Then the existing forum gurus, mods and admin will vote for them and if they get 2/3rd majority and they accept the promotion, they will be promoted.

----------


## Fotis1991

Also we have to say(I believe that is important) that some other Forum Experts were voted for the title of Forum Guru and they refused(for their own reasons) to get the title.

----------


## arlu1201

Yes true.  Thats why i mentioned "if they accept the promotion" in my previous post.

----------


## G74S

Well done everyone - a great website with tons of help from very talented people (oh, and even if I have nothing to post, I still pick up loads of tips too just from the questions posed by others).  Keep up the excellent work

----------


## blue.chio

Arlu and Fotis, thanks for your responses!
 :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

A little late.  I missed the announcement earlier.  Congrats guys!  Well deserved.

----------


## Fotis1991

Thanks alan! :Smilie:

----------


## vlady

Mabuhay kayong lahat.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

Umaasa ako na rin!

----------


## vlady

lol, now i think you can also come here my friend.

----------


## Fotis1991

So this phrase was my passport for your country? :Smilie: 

Very nice! :Cool:

----------


## Winon

Duh! I feel so embarresed! Never used The WaterCooler to check for any such announcements. :Mad: 

At long last, very well deserved - congratulations guys! :Wink: 

I shall Check this out on a more regular basis, from now on!

----------


## My335iTT

> Duh! I feel so embarresed! Never used The WaterCooler to check for any such announcements.
> 
> At long last, very well deserved - congratulations guys!
> 
> I shall Check this out on a more regular basis, from now on!



This! Even though I wasnt here lol

----------


## 6StringJazzer

Thanks to all for giving me the honor and the many congratulations! I have not been very plugged into some of the more communal aspects of the forum and just tripped across this announcement.

I will try hard to live up to the title!

----------


## AlKey

Congratulations and thank you to all :Smilie:

----------

